# Hardride FR Ersatz für Proceed FST



## radiKarl (23. Februar 2011)

Aloha

ich überlege mir einen Hardride Rahmen als Ersatz für mein Proceed FST light '07 zu kaufen. Die Teile will ich weiterverwenden (abgesehen von Umwerfer und Sattelstütze) da kommen mir ein paar Fragen in den Kopf die ihr mir vielleicht beantworten könnt:

Ich hab einen Marzocchi Roco Air TST r (200 x 57) verbaut gibt es da Probleme wenn ich den im Hardride benutze oder würdet ihr ehr abraten?
(Ich wiege startbereit ca 87kg)

Was für einen Lenkwinkel hab ich mit einer Rock Shox Lyrik 2-Step?

Fährt jemand ein Hardride mit einer 160 mm Gabel und 200 mm Federweg hinten?

Wenn jemand den Vergleich hat, lohnt sich der Umstieg vom Proceed auf Alutech?

Was für eine Größe passt an besten zu einer Körpergröße von 1,92 wenn ich 30% Touren (Tagestouren) 20% Bikepark und 50 % Trail (also auf selbstgebauten Strecken, Singeltrails und Steinbruch mit Drops, Gaps usw...) fahre

Danke euch im Vorraus für euere Antworten


----------



## Piefke (23. Februar 2011)

Ich wÃ¼rde in der HR einen StahlfederdÃ¤mpfer nehmen - den TST R gibt es fÃ¼r preiswerte 179 â¬ zum Rahmen.
Ich bin meine Wildsau schon mit 150 mm (Z1 FR1), 170 mm (66 RC2X), 180 mm (66 RC2 ETA), 200 mm (888 RC3 WC) und (aktuell) 180 mm (66 RC3 ti) gefahren. Ich finde 180 mm optimal. Mit 160 mm kannst du den Rahmen aber auch fahren.
Zur GrÃ¶Ãe: je nach Vorlieben wÃ¼rde ich bei dir zu L oder XL raten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tadea nuts (23. Februar 2011)

Schließe mich den Ausführungen von Piefke an. 
Stahlfeder ist meiner Meinung nach ein Muss.
Ich kenn einige die die Hardride mit 200 mm DC fahren, und ein ähnliches Einsatzgebiet haben - 160 mm vorne habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert.
Ich habe eine Wildsau Team in M bei 187 cm und das ist arg eng. Bergab geht es allerdings sehr gut. Also mindestens L nehmen.


----------



## WilliWildsau (23. Februar 2011)

Würde dir auch von einem Luftdämpfer abraten und 160mm geht auf jeden Fall in der Wildsau Das gute an der Hardride sind ja die enormen Verstellmöglichkeitenda findest du schon den richtigen Lenkwinkel
Würde auch L-XL sagen, wobei sie in L ein wenig wendiger ist. Kommt halt auf die eigenen Vorlieben an, wie Piefke schon geschrieben hat.
Gruß Jens!


----------



## rsu (24. Februar 2011)

Wie schon meine Vorredner geschrieben haben geht eine 160er Gabel. Besser gefällt mir ne 180er Gabel. Ausserdem kannst Du den Hinterbau auch mit weniger FW fahren

Sonst probier doch erst mal Deinen Luftdämpfer, evtl bekommst den Stahlfederdämpfer ja auch noch zum OEM Preis wenn Du ihn binnen 1-3 Monaten dazukaufst. Einfach mal den Jürgen fragen. Bevorzuge auch Stahlfederdämpfer, wobei der Manitou 4way Air auch ganz gut im Hardride-Hinterbau funktioniert.


----------



## schwerter (27. Februar 2011)

Lasse mir zur Zeit auch ein Hardride bei Jürgen aufbauen. Mit 160er Lyrik und Roco R. Nach genügend Input durch einen Experten des Forums (@jens: Danke), werde ich wohl die richtige Wahl getroffen haben. Auf einem M Rahmen habe ich gesessen bei 186 cm Körpergrösse und 85 Schrittlänge. Habe mich aber sofort für einen L Rahmen entschieden. M würde ich nicht zu raten bei Deiner Grösse.


----------



## radiKarl (27. Februar 2011)

Danke Leute für euere Tipps, hat mir wirklich weitergeholfen!!

Hat jemand interesse an eine Proceed Fst light Rahmen??


----------



## schwerter (12. April 2011)

Habe meine Wildsau Hardride bekommen. Nach den ersten Fahrten bin ich begeistert. Sie hat zwar etwas mehr Speck auf den Hüften, lässt sich dafür bergab super bedienen. Um den Berg rauf zu kommen, muss Du Dich schon etwas mehr anstrengen. 4 Kilo mehr im Vergleich zu meinem Nerve machen sich schon bemerkbar. Ich habe mir ein L Rahmen ausgesucht. Muss sagen, er passt super. Mit einem Holzfeller mit 50er Rise habe ich die optimale Sitzposition. Enorm sicheres Gefühl. Guter Schwerpunkt. Ganz klar hat sie ihre Stärken wenn es runter vom Berg geht. Die Lyrik 2 Step mit 160mm schluckt einiges wie z.B.Wurzelpassagen weg. Für mich eine Super Gabel. Wenn sie versenkt wird, hat man mächtig Druck auf dem Vorderrad.Da der Rahmen noch nicht ganz ausgehärtet ist, bin ich noch etwas vorsichtig. Durch die vielen Verstellmöglichkeiten kannst Du sie individuell verändern. Bin noch dabei die richtige Höhe des Tretlagers zu finden. Zur Hammerschmidt kann ich noch nichts nachteiliges sagen. Sauberes Schalten. Egal ob im Stand oder unter Vollast. Das Summen ist ein Genuss. Die Übersetzung ist ein Traum. 
 Nach kurzer Zeit kann ich nur sagen, lass Dich vom Jürgen beraten und Du wirst viel Freude haben. Teile ihm mit, was Du Dir vorstellst und wozu er Dir rät. Ihr werdet zusammen zur optimalsten Lösung kommen. Glaub mir, Du wirst in den ersten Tagen mehrmals in den Keller gehen und sie bewundern. Hört sich vielleicht übertrieben an, ist aber so.
Gruß


----------

